# Smart Crows



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

not sure if somebody has posted this video link here earlier. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PmkreJHw4k


kalapati
San Diego
http://myracingpigeons.mypets.ws:81/jview.htm


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for putting that on, I had seen it before somewhere, but I really enjoyed seeing it again.
My heart is in my mouth everytime I watch it. I have a real admiration for the crows, they are very intelligent birds and this shows just how clever they can be.

Thanks for that.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hello Folks and Kalapati...

While your crow link was good and demonstrative of their highly evolved intelligence....check out THIS video of a corvid that truly understands where it's bread is buttered. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiwjjNC_NV4


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

isnt it great to see wild animals thriving, in a world we make so harsh. i wonder how many cars they dint, and windows they smash good on them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Amazing!........


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Interesting videos! The local crows do the same high-altitude drop with mussels onto asphalt, but I've never seen one utilizing a cross-walk so effectively!


----------



## vinayak (Sep 6, 2008)

thanks for posting this video, this is very interesting and I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Both videos were terrific! They may have pea sized brains but they sure know how to use them to their advantage.


----------

